# Road Bikes Made In America



## cyclophiliac (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been obsessed with handmade bicycles since I went to NAHBS a few years ago. I decided to start a site covering all of the news in American made skinny tire cycling.

I have published my first original content article listing all of the road bike frame builders in the United States - Directory Of Custom American Handmade Road Bike Frame Builders | CYCLOPHILIAC - American Made Cycling

Let me know if there are any builders that I have missed (besides Peacock Groove which I already know about but can't seem to find any road bike photos of his work).


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Lots of work there. You did a very nice job, and I can't think of anybody you missed.


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

What about Spot Brand Cycles in Colorado? They do make a Cross bike which has skinny potential.
Nice job BTW.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

thats a big ol list, nice work.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

That's a hell of a list.

How about Rene Herse and Boulder Bicycle?

Rene Herse Bicycles


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It would be nice if the list was alphabetical by state.


----------



## cyclophiliac (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all of the comments. I'll get those missing builders in my update queue. 

I've kicked around a sorting mechanism. Alpha by state might not be a bad idea. Thanks for the input


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

cyclophiliac said:


> Thanks for all of the comments. I'll get those missing builders in my update queue.
> 
> I've kicked around a sorting mechanism. Alpha by state might not be a bad idea. Thanks for the input


No, Thanks for the list. All the effort is yours.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

Holy crap! That's a page full of bike porn!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Cocochino (sp?) Cycles - Arizona - Steve Garro


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> Cocochino (sp?) Cycles - Arizona - Steve Garro


Coconino (Flagstaff, AZ)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Scooper said:


> Coconino (Flagstaff, AZ)


That's it. I was on my phone and can't multi-task...


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Some not on the list:
Peter Weigle, Lyme, CT
Cycles d'Autremont, Burlington, VT
Pereira Cycles, Oregon
Villin Cycle Works, Gainsville, FL


----------



## tamen00 (Sep 22, 2003)

Vassago Cycles - Phoenix, AZ


----------



## cyclophiliac (Jul 25, 2013)

I've updated the directory with a lot of these builders and others I've been told about. Rene Herse, Weigle, and Cycles D'Autremont are more in the touring end of the spectrum and I'll be making a separate directory article for those builders. Vassago I don't think makes any road bikes in the US just MTB.

Stoked to have all these new additions.


----------



## SMK-SLC (May 3, 2012)

Here's a pretty comprehensive list that may have some you've missed as well:
Custom Frame Builders List by State/Country - The Paceline Forum


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Excellent work!!!!

Landshark also makes steel bikes. John does some the finest fillet brazing you will find.

Still...excellent work on the site.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Super work on the site. Thanks!


----------



## eddiecut (Jul 21, 2013)

this is awesome, I would love to have the chance to build a full custom steel bike


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

cyclophiliac said:


> I've been obsessed with handmade bicycles since I went to NAHBS a few years ago. I decided to start a site covering all of the news in American made skinny tire cycling.
> 
> I have published my first original content article listing all of the road bike frame builders in the United States - Directory Of Custom American Handmade Road Bike Frame Builders | CYCLOPHILIAC - American Made Cycling
> 
> Let me know if there are any builders that I have missed (besides Peacock Groove which I already know about but can't seem to find any road bike photos of his work).


This is awesome! Thank you for sharing! Thanks for making it! Great compilation! I could lose days checking out the links, and I think I will!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

How did I never see this thread???

I thought for sure you would have missed Jon Tallerico, but there he was - and my pic of my bike. Jon built exactly what I asked for and set me straight (politely) on a few things I thought I wanted. You can't ask for more.

NAHBS can be a real inspiration. Haven't attended since it was in Portland OR - quite a few years back.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Excellent thread...repped. I always thought that Ritte frames were made in Asia. Guess I was wrong.


----------

